# Bally's TMA (total martial arts).  Insight anyone?



## babs1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm considering signing up for Bally's TMA - Hapkido.   Does anyone have any opinions, insight, reviews, etc... of their classes?  Is it a solid Hapkido class, or is it Taekwando disguised with a smattering of Hapkido?  I have never trained in any martial art, but this place is close to my home and has the best price by far.    I'm sort of nervous about taking studying martial arts at Ballys Total Fitness, but if they are legit.... that would be great.  

Thanks in advance for anything info you have to offer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

I am more than willing to admit I could be very wrong but.....

I'm not a Hapkido person and I have never been to a Bally's but if it is like other MA programs from simlalar places my guess is that it is at best Hapkido light with little or no actaul MA application. I have seen only one MA program from one of these big chains that was pretty good and it was Bujinkan and not associated with the gym, just renting space.

So it is possible that it is a good program and hopefully someone will come by that can shed more light on this


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

I bet it's as effective as their Cardio-kickboxing or Tae-bo classes.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a health club chain. 

Instant write-off.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

Bally's TMA is a wholly owned subsidiary of Bally's Total Fitness.

Bally's Total Fitness has filed for bankruptcy TWICE since August 2007 and has been so fraudulent with their accounting that they are under federal investigation.

Their reorg plan has cleared the courts, and they have been selling off their locations because they are $700 million in debt.

You will be pressured, and possibly required, to sign a contract in order to train there.  If your location closes, you will still be billed because your contract will be sold to another gym.  Whether you like the gym or not is irrelevevant...according to the proceedings in Vancouver, WA.

http://www.katu.com/news/local/63455422.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bally_Total_Fitness

There are far better places for one to invest their time and money.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Bally's TMA is a wholly owned subsidiary of Bally's Total Fitness.
> 
> Bally's Total Fitness has filed for bankruptcy TWICE since August 2007 and has been so fraudulent with their accounting that they are under federal investigation.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds great!!! Where do I sign! LOL!


----------



## MJS (Oct 28, 2009)

babs1 said:


> I'm considering signing up for Bally's TMA - Hapkido. Does anyone have any opinions, insight, reviews, etc... of their classes? Is it a solid Hapkido class, or is it Taekwando disguised with a smattering of Hapkido? I have never trained in any martial art, but this place is close to my home and has the best price by far. I'm sort of nervous about taking studying martial arts at Ballys Total Fitness, but if they are legit.... that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anything info you have to offer.


 
I am not a Bally's member or Hapkido member either.  However, I would proceed with caution.  I've seen some of the cardio kickboxing classes at local gyms.  Pretty much every single person in that class is throwing incorrect kicks and punches.  Interestingly enough, I never have seen the instructor making any corrections, which leads me to believe that a) the person isn't a trained martial artist and has no clue themselves or b) they are trained, but dont give a crap about the quality of the class.

I would make certain that you check the instructors background.  You may want to watch a few classes, if you already havent, and ask questions of those that are familiar with Hapkido and TKD, if you are not.  That way, you'll have a better idea as to whats being taught.  

Just because something is close and not expensive, doesnt mean its the best quality.  This is something that you're paying for and training in.  I want to make sure I'm getting good training.

Good luck!


----------



## dortiz (Oct 28, 2009)

"The idea of signing a contract for 3 years was not attracting to me." 

" One aspect that I may dislike is the number of belts (14) and the testing fees (65 for beginning to intermediate ranks) and 110 for advance ranks (the last 4). That may contribute to the appearence of McDojo, but has nothing to do with the qualitiy of the intructors and how serious they take awarding a black belt."

Quotes that make me go hmmmmmmm.

Dave O.


----------



## babs1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of you input so far.   I found out some more info and  can address a few points of concern that you've mentioned.

- As Carol said, TMA is a subsidiary of Bally's.   I actually signed a month to month contract with them.   So I can opt out at any time... they don't really do the multi year contracts anymore.

- The Master is from South Korea.  He is a 4th Dan in Hapkido (as well as 5 Dan in Taekwando).


----------



## MJS (Oct 28, 2009)

babs1 said:


> Thanks for all of you input so far. I found out some more info and can address a few points of concern that you've mentioned.


 
Glad we could help. 



> - As Carol said, TMA is a subsidiary of Bally's. I actually signed a month to month contract with them. So I can opt out at any time... they don't really do the multi year contracts anymore.


 
Hmm...I'd still be careful with that.  Usually you have to advise them of the cancelation early enough, otherwise, if its not X amount of days in advance, they'll hit you with the next month.  I'd also be careful and stay on them, if you were to cancel, due to the fact that nobody that runs a business likes to lose customers or members.  That being said, they'll no doubt pressure you into staying, offer you some new great package deal or somehow forget to cancel the membership.  



> - The Master is from South Korea. He is a 4th Dan in Hapkido (as well as 5 Dan in Taekwando).


 
If this is legit, I'd say you're at least on the right path.  If you have doubts, dig further into his training, who he trained with, any organizations he's a part of, etc.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Bally's TMA is a wholly owned subsidiary of Bally's Total Fitness.
> 
> Bally's Total Fitness has filed for bankruptcy TWICE since August 2007 and has been so fraudulent with their accounting that they are under federal investigation.
> 
> ...


 
I would have to agree with Carol.  As a former Bally's member, the equipment there was nice, but looking back on it I wouldn't give them my business again.  I can't speak from personal experience regarding if their martial arts classes are decent or not, but I would definitely consider a different option even if it was a bit more expensive.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 28, 2009)

I would avoid it at all costs. I am a ballys member and i rarely go to the gym but i maintain the membership because it costs me like nothing per year.

All their classes have nothing to do with martial arts. Its aerobics and just cardio training.  I have trained at tons of ballys and i wouldnt bother with any of it unless you want a so-so at best cardio class.


----------



## sadantkd (Oct 29, 2009)

If this is legit, I'd say you're at least on the right path. If you have doubts, dig further into his training, who he trained with, any organizations he's a part of, etc.[/quote]


Actually, from what I understand, all of the masters at Bally's are Korean masters certified by the Kukkiwon in taekwondo, and whatever the international body is for hapkido.  Unfortunately, this too is also no guarantee of quality instruction though.


----------

